# Bullet Watercraft August Boat Discount



## riverpal (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello from Bullet Watercraft!

We're launching the Bullet Blog with a growing list of video and trip reports promoting Bullet Watercraft - Fine Lookin' Boats for Everyone.

Mention Mountain Buzz and get a new 2011 boat at our 2010 pricing. Only valid on our first 2011-Series order which closes August 15.

Thanks!
:twisted:


----------

